# FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE and E-MU 0404 USB (oss)



## eill (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello, could I somehow get this card to work? Under linux it worked fine with oss usb sound driver, but in FreeBSD oss port there are no usb audio drivers completely.

Maybe, someone already solved the same problem?

Thanks in advance.

P.S. sadly, but there are no usb devices in ossinfo or /dev/sndstat.


----------



## mav@ (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you have snd_uaudio module loaded?


----------

